# ni 1 ni 2 mais 11 nouveaux iPod Maxx ?



## DimeSH13 (3 Septembre 2007)

Je reviens avec quelques nouvelles infos...
Lors de mon précédent post j'émettais l'idée d'un changement de gamme pour les iPod, lié a une rupture de stock dans mon groupe.
Aujourd'hui j'ai jeté un oeil aux référencement Apple en matière de Balnu (baladeur numérique) (a noter une différence avec les Baldu qui sont des baladeurs disques dur, vous comprendrez pourquoi après...).

Il se trouve que 11 nouvelles références sont apparues...

Oui 11 pas 1 ou 2 mais bien 11 références qui répondent au nom de code iPod Maxx, visiblement plusieurs couleurs seraient dispos, si j'en crois le code de lettre qui suit la référence. Les capacités ne sont pas indiqués, mais j'esserais dès demain de lire les fiches informatives de ces produits pour vous en dire plus. Etant donné que le produit est classé comme Balnu il me semble logique que la capacité, soit plus importante que celles que l'on connais aujourd'hui, donc probablement des 80 et 160Go si ils sont équipé des dernières puce samsung...

Je donnerais plus d'infos dès mardi pour les curieux qui veulent peut etre un scoop avant le Special Event de mercredi


----------



## msinno (4 Septembre 2007)

puisque personne ne r&#233;pond... 

Merci... En tout cas ca fait rever... si tu peux choper une photo... je sais pas moi, sur un serveur prot&#233;g&#233;... Ca serait cool...


----------



## miz_ici (4 Septembre 2007)

Et la clause de confidentialité de ton contrat de travail ? T'a envie de te retrouver au chomage toi 

Merci de prendre ce risque et de nous faire réver


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> *puisque personne ne r&#233;pond... *



Normal tout le monde le crois c'est pour ca...  

entre problemes de clauses ou probleme de m**o... 

ps: toujours pas ferm&#233; ?


----------



## DimeSH13 (4 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pas de clause de confidentialité...

Sinon aucun détails sur les fiches informatives des produit pour le moment, leurs prix etant à 999 je pense que le secret sera préservé.


----------



## iantoine (4 Septembre 2007)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> J'ai pas de clause de confidentialité...
> 
> , leurs prix etant à 999 je pense que le secret sera préservé.




tiens 1000 E ca serait un bon prix pour un mac pro light.






ok je sors --------------------->


----------



## manustyle (4 Septembre 2007)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Je reviens avec quelques nouvelles infos...
> Lors de mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post j'&#233;mettais l'id&#233;e d'un changement de gamme pour les iPod, li&#233; a une rupture de stock dans mon groupe.
> Aujourd'hui j'ai jet&#233; un oeil aux r&#233;f&#233;rencement Apple en mati&#232;re de Balnu (baladeur num&#233;rique) (a noter une diff&#233;rence avec les Baldu qui sont des baladeurs disques dur, vous comprendrez pourquoi apr&#232;s...).
> 
> ...



tu bosses chez la pomme ?

moi je vais demander a Justine, doit en savoir un peu plus !


----------



## DimeSH13 (4 Septembre 2007)

Pas pour la pomme mais pour un de ces distributeurs...


----------



## globeman (4 Septembre 2007)

999 euros pour l'ipod Maxxx?


----------



## msinno (4 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> 999 euros pour l'ipod Maxxx?



non 999 euros pour tous les iPod, afin de ne pas savoir le prix a l'avance, enfin que les distributeurs ne savent pas... Et que par extrapolation nous non plus...

Tain' je suis rentrer de vacances et je viens de voir le truc de justine... Ca a l'air pas mal, je regarde ca des que je rentre chez moi... quoi?? qu'est ce qu'il y a?? Elle a l'air sympa tout de meme... Et 300 pages de facture grace a l'iPhone ca fait un new record non???????


----------



## lianis (4 Septembre 2007)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Je donnerais plus d'infos dès mardi pour les curieux qui veulent peut etre un scoop avant le Special Event de mercredi



On est mardi il me semble ?  
N'aurais-tu donc pas quelques infos ou devrais-je (devra-t-on) patienter encore 25h ?


----------



## xao85 (4 Septembre 2007)

C'est demain la keynot! rooooooooo!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

OUaip!!  
Vous savez &#224; quelle est cette (fameuse) Keynote??? (pour savoir &#224; quel heure je dois me lever!!!  ) j'ai vu des horaires diff&#233;rents sur le net
Merci et restons calme  pour ceux qui attendent le nouvel ipod

((Rohh je viens de voir que j'ai 2 trucs verts!!!!
bon d'accord j'arr&#234;te...)


----------



## pim (4 Septembre 2007)

La keynote c'est &#224; 19h heure de Paris. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, dans la journ&#233;e, il y a quelques bonnes grosses fuites de derni&#232;re minute, qui d'exp&#233;rience ne se contredisent que rarement


----------



## Staby (4 Septembre 2007)

J'ai demandé a un revendeur Apple qui m'a dit que l'Apple aura lieu a Londres a 10 heures du matin... Quel horaire est le bon donc?


----------



## elKBron (4 Septembre 2007)

y a pas 9heures de décallage entre Londres et Lyon (halte à l'hégémonie parigotte    )


----------



## pim (4 Septembre 2007)

10 heures du matin c'est l'horaire du rendez-vous en Californie. Ton vendeur devait &#234;tre en plein _jet lag_


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

alors DimeSH13 des news des Ipods MaXX ???


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Qui pari pour un iPod 6G ? 

ps: je trouve pas le fil de la keynote.....c'est ici ?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Nan, c'est dans "r&#233;agissez", un peu plus haut...


----------



## Alfoo (5 Septembre 2007)

il y a bien il me semble 11 nouveaux iPod.
DimeSH avait raison. une fuite... fais attention a ton courrier de fin de semaine


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

5 shuffle, 6 nano, 4 classic et 2 touch = 17 nouveaux mod&#232;les...

@+
iota


----------



## DimeSH13 (5 Septembre 2007)

ElKbron j'adore ta signature...
J'avais raison c'étais bien 11 iPods j'éspère que j'aurais pas de courier :rateau:
Sur ce a la prochaine pour des nouvelles de l'Iphone


----------



## yret (5 Septembre 2007)

Merci de poursuivre dans "Réagissez"...


----------

